# replacing speedo cable



## woodmill (Jun 8, 2013)

good evening, the speedo cable on my campervan has decided to give up the ghost.  I have been able to source a replacement cable on ebay for what I believe to be a reasonable price. My question is it easy enough to replace, ( i am quite useful with my hands  ) or should I let the experts deal with it?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Should be a DIY job, given tools and some skill.

Peter


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

They are a piece of cake to DIY fit, so long as you are a competent DIY/mechanic.

I assume you have the Talbot express workshop manual from Peter Russek (link available to it from near the top of this website):

http://www.jktowers.fsnet.co.uk/motorhome/TalbotExpressTechnical.htm


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Have a look at www.talbotoc.com for information on fitting a speedometer cable. Lots of posts dealing with the subject. JKtowers is a member.

Hope this helps


----------



## woodmill (Jun 8, 2013)

Dear All, thank you for your comments, the link is an absolute gem
Kind Regards,
Michael


----------



## woodmill (Jun 8, 2013)

Dear All, finally got round to replacing the speedo cable. 1st issue I had was finding the correct socket to undo the clamping nut on the gearbox, you need a 1/4 whitworth socket, non of your metric rubbish . It was a bit fiddly doing by myself, however with a bit of patience and determination is now all sorted. Went for a test drive last night, and all appears well  

Kind Regards,
Michael


----------

